# Stock Overdue?



## dazbizkit

Im building a new computer. theres a case and a graphics card i want but the site says 'STOCK OVERDUE'. does this mean they have ordered some more but they haven't arrived yet, or they are discontinuing them?

thanks


----------



## computermaineack

Well, when something is overdue, it usually means it's late...so I'd think that it means that they're on backorder. If you want to be certain, send an email to them.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Certain places, ie. www.ebuyer.com When they say stock overdue, they mean that they're not selling it anymore.


----------



## dazbizkit

surely if they have stopped selling it they would of taken it out of the catalogue :S


----------



## apj101

dazbizkit said:
			
		

> surely if they have stopped selling it they would of taken it out of the catalogue :S


nope, its good marketting to lock in the customer then offer them an alternative. Short sales, for long term reputation damage


----------



## dazbizkit

ok maybe your right  but im sure ive seen a stock overdue product come back in stock, tons of times.

does anyone recommend any english sites like ebuyer?


----------



## elmarcorulz

dazbizkit said:
			
		

> ok maybe your right  but im sure ive seen a stock overdue product come back in stock, tons of times.
> 
> does anyone recommend any english sites like ebuyer?


Yea, it does, but sometimes they wont bother getting stock in for it. 

www.aria.co.uk
www.novatech.co.uk
www.scan.co.uk
www.microdirect.co.uk
www.dabs.com


----------



## apj101

www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## dazbizkit

Ive found out what it means, i went onto the 'contact us' section and found it on the eNotes section. i was gonna send an eNote but they had the information i needed below.

"Stock Overdue - The product is on order from our suppliers and is expected in the next couple of days"

so you my friend, was wrong lol


----------



## apj101

dazbizkit said:
			
		

> Ive found out what it means, i went onto the 'contact us' section and found it on the eNotes section. i was gonna send an eNote but they had the information i needed below.
> 
> "Stock Overdue - The product is on order from our suppliers and is expected in the next couple of days"
> 
> so you my friend, was wrong lol


We all know what the web site say, but what is says and what it does are whoefully different!
Maybe it will come back in stock, but don't hold your breathe


----------



## dazbizkit

dnt worry im not 

but why would they say that they will have it back in stock and leave customers waiting, surely that would give them a bad reputation for being unreliable


----------



## apj101

dazbizkit said:
			
		

> dnt worry im not
> 
> but why would they say that they will have it back in stock and leave customers waiting, surely that would give them a bad reputation for being unreliable


It may be that they hope to get some in, or that they dont want the search engines to lead to dead links, or that the cost-benefit is just right to allow it, who knows?

Its not like its a huge problem, normally its only on 1 or 2 stock lines


----------



## dazbizkit

yer there could me many reasons.

anyway, i hope they come back in stock, im so close to ordering and i dont want to have to wait or spend anymore money (im already spending £1250!)


----------



## elmarcorulz

> so you my friend, was wrong lol


Ive been waiting for the UV PSU cover for almost 2 years to become in stock. Its always said Stock Overdue, until a few months ago when i asked them when they were getting them in, and they said they hadnt had any in for along time and weren't planning on buying any more, thats when they took it off.


----------

